# Shelby Long tank Project



## JRE (Nov 8, 2020)

Started working on my Shelby long tank project. Going to paint the frame and age it to match the rest of the black and red parts I have.


----------



## JRE (Nov 9, 2020)

Had to stich up a couple holes in the frame. Still need to feather the weld in.


----------



## JRE (Nov 10, 2020)

Blended in and ready for some filler


----------



## JRE (Nov 11, 2020)

Was able to bondo a couple spots sand prime and paint the frame.. should match the original paint parts pretty good


----------



## JRE (Nov 11, 2020)

Little more progress today.


----------



## JRE (Nov 13, 2020)

Almost done. Just need to hunt up a couple parts and patina match the paint on the tank


----------



## Superman1984 (Nov 14, 2020)

JRE that is coming along nicely. Seeing all these Shelbys lately is making me want about 10 of them in various conditions.


----------



## JRE (Nov 14, 2020)

Superman1984 said:


> JRE that is coming along nicely. Seeing all these Shelbys lately is making me want about 10 of them in various conditions.



Lol yea they ride great and fit us tall guys good.


----------



## Superman1984 (Nov 14, 2020)

JRE said:


> Lol yea they ride great and fit us tall guys good.



I am only 5'8" and haven't ever rode 1 but I am just seeing them here so much lately and falling in love with the designs of them. Rarely does that happen to me like it did with CWC & Monark but now I want a Shelby & it's Not Even a Cobra or Ford Mustang. Lol


----------



## JRE (Nov 14, 2020)

Yea the long tank would fit you good. Its a little small for me but still a nice ride. Both of my Airflows fit.me really good. Plus I love the styling of them.


----------



## JRE (Nov 15, 2020)

Update. I sold the bike to my good friend Brian St Peter so I can buy another 1940 Shelby Long Tank with original blue and white paint under a rattle can paint job.


----------



## Balloonoob (Nov 15, 2020)

What?


----------



## OZ1972 (Nov 15, 2020)

Going to be very cool !!!!


----------



## JRE (Nov 15, 2020)

Yep will be a nice original paint bike. This is the bike before I take the rattle can paint off


----------



## Superman1984 (Nov 15, 2020)

JRE said:


> Yep will be a nice original paint bike. This is the bike before I take the rattle can paint off
> 
> View attachment 1302114



Trading for basically the same bike but 1 with potential paint under a rattle can? Interested to see said bike stripped lol.


----------



## JRE (Nov 15, 2020)

Yep the new one doesn't have a shock Ease fork but I think the Original Blue and white paint is in better Condition. Plus I've been wanting a blue Bike. Also Brian's been Eyeing it and has already patina matched the tank and finished it off. We'll get a picture of both bikes together soon.


----------



## Superman1984 (Nov 15, 2020)

JRE said:


> Yep the new one doesn't have a shock Ease fork but I think the Original Blue and white paint is in better Condition. Plus I've been wanting a blue Bike. Also Brian's been Eyeing it and has already patina matched the tank and finished it off. We'll get a picture of both bikes together soon.



Understood 100%. I like og black bikes but I love blue too & more.


----------



## JRE (Nov 16, 2020)

Some blue and white paint peeking out from under the black rattle can paint job.


----------

